# Fish Tips Thread (I wanna know more about fish)



## BittersweetEmbrace

Well, i want to learn more about fishes! I know i could use Yahoo or Google but my computer freezes everytime i try to pull them up so i'm going to turn to my Pittie friends. I know SOMEONE knows a thing or two bout' fishes on here! 

I am looking forward to learning how to take care of Salt Water Fish and Fresh Water Fish. I know that Jasper My Betta is a Fresh Water fish but i want to know more about the other fabulous breeds of fish.


Questions: I use spring water for Jasper, as he is a freshwater fish. Can i use sink water for him?

Do All Fresh Water Fish Need Purified Water Like Bottled Spring Water?

When Owning Salt Water fish, how do i make the water right for them?

I love fishes that pay attention to their owners. I know that when i was in Petsmart i stared into a tank with a lot of baby catfish in there. They where a pretty shark grey with white underbelly. And when i touched the tank with my finger they all swam to it squirming around. The sign on the tank said that they were a type of catfish, but i could only see the word Catfish since i didn't have on my glasses, What kind of catfish were those?

I know that Koi fish are also trainable. What other fish are trainable?

Jasper loves to watch me and he loves TV, what other fishes pay attention like Bettas?

I can't think of anymore questions. Please post away!


----------



## Nizmosmommy

Well I can't answer any of your questions about betas.
But I know a little about other fish.
We've never used bottled or purified water. We don't empty all the water out at once though cuz that could kill them. And we use the ph stuff to manage the levels to make it safe enough for them, but I don't know if you'd need that in just a bowl you know?
We have a 56 gallon tank.
You know who is a fish expert?? Trevor. It's Nizmo on here if you wanted to PM him he could probably answer all these questions.


----------



## PatienceFlame

I am a big fan of Betta fish, they are tropical fish naturally and do well in warmer waters. I have had mine in a set up with a great filter and a few dull colored none flashy fish and all have lived well together. I also bred a few times. 2 failed attempts with my fish Rosetta and Jahobo but the last breeding I got two fry out of it but only one lived. =3 really cool stuff. I also like to say they love blood worms and do very well on that food. all my fish lived to be 5 and 6. 6 being Rosie


bah, anyways, YES you can use sink water for fish most people do BUT use bowl prep I used it with my fish. it helps with stress, illness and it is used to take out harmful metals in the tap water. I think they sell it at petco? it has been a long time since I owned a fish so I dont know if they still carry it which I am sure they do.
Oh, and I recommend getting a 1 gallon tank with a filter and some hiding spots for him and even some live plants. add a bulb on the top of the tanks hood and keep it on at night. it helps warm the water and also brightens their scales more, they even will be more lively. =)

also, depending on what you feed him now if you get him freeze dried blood worms he will be much happier (not sure what you feed him) =)

haha, i am rambling


now saltwater is hard to maintain and is very expensive. I never got into it because it wasn't my thing so I cant help you with that one.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

whats up with your computer?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

NinaThePitbull said:


> whats up with your computer?


Well, if your meaning with it not pulling up Yahoo or Google i have no idea. Its not freezing up as long, maybe i need to clear my cache and cookies....


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

RileyRoo said:


> I am a big fan of Betta fish, they are tropical fish naturally and do well in warmer waters. I have had mine in a set up with a great filter and a few dull colored none flashy fish and all have lived well together. I also bred a few times. 2 failed attempts with my fish Rosetta and Jahobo but the last breeding I got two fry out of it but only one lived. =3 really cool stuff. I also like to say they love blood worms and do very well on that food. all my fish lived to be 5 and 6. 6 being Rosie
> 
> bah, anyways, YES you can use sink water for fish most people do BUT use bowl prep I used it with my fish. it helps with stress, illness and it is used to take out harmful metals in the tap water. I think they sell it at petco? it has been a long time since I owned a fish so I dont know if they still carry it which I am sure they do.
> Oh, and I recommend getting a 1 gallon tank with a filter and some hiding spots for him and even some live plants. add a bulb on the top of the tanks hood and keep it on at night. it helps warm the water and also brightens their scales more, they even will be more lively. =)
> 
> also, depending on what you feed him now if you get him freeze dried blood worms he will be much happier (not sure what you feed him) =)
> 
> haha, i am rambling
> 
> now saltwater is hard to maintain and is very expensive. I never got into it because it wasn't my thing so I cant help you with that one.


Oh, well Jasper lives in a two gallon one, is that bad?

Also here is some water conditioner, is this good?? Hikari Betta Ultimate Water Conditioner at PETCO

I'm saving to get him some pretty plants and rocks. I was told that when they make bubbles that float to the top of the water it means that their happy. Is this true?


----------



## PatienceFlame

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Oh, well Jasper lives in a two gallon one, is that bad?
> 
> Also here is some water conditioner, is this good?? Hikari Betta Ultimate Water Conditioner at PETCO
> 
> I'm saving to get him some pretty plants and rocks. I was told that when they make bubbles that float to the top of the water it means that their happy. Is this true?


that is perfect! 2 gallon is even better and that conditioner would be fine.
and the bubbles you see are actually a nest. that is for breeding. Males build it and when the breeding takes place he will swim down and grab the fertile eggs and put them in the bubbles.

Nest









and the breeding under the nest










sometimes males build nests when the temp is right for breeding in the tank or if they see themselves.

you also asked above about other friendly fish.
I had some good luck with Black moor fish being just as friendly and interactive with me as my past Bettas. Bubbles (the moor I had) lived for about 5 and a half years sweet fish and playful. he would follow me around the tank and get the weird dances my bettas did. and they are social so if you get one you need to get other fish (donot put the betta with a black Moor they have flashy fines and the betta would kill it.)


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

RileyRoo said:


> that is perfect! 2 gallon is even better and that conditioner would be fine.
> and the bubbles you see are actually a nest. that is for breeding. Males build it and when the breeding takes place he will swim down and grab the fertile eggs and put them in the bubbles.
> 
> Nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the breeding under the nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes males build nests when the temp is right for breeding in the tank or if they see themselves.
> 
> you also asked above about other friendly fish.
> I had some good luck with Black moor fish being just as friendly and interactive with me as my past Bettas. Bubbles (the moor I had) lived for about 5 and a half years sweet fish and playful. he would follow me around the tank and get the weird dances my bettas did. and they are social so if you get one you need to get other fish (donot put the betta with a black Moor they have flashy fines and the betta would kill it.)
> 
> YouTube- Jumbo Black Broadtail Moor Goldfish Live Fish! Ebay item!


Oh okay!

Yeah my betta does this little thing where he wiggles, and then jumps! When he was in his old home i would give him a kissie face and he's jump!
My mom was adored to see that the fish could kiss XD

Hmm...coolio. Lol i think Jasper wouldn't like any other friends. He bit my aunt when she put her finger in his bowl. He's never bitten me though and i lightly stroke his back with my finger....

I still want another fish lol. I think they love conversation 
I am so happy you told me about the stuff for the water. Now i won't have to buy spring water anymore! And hurt my arms carrying 3 to 4 of them everytime i shop for him!

I also like Clownfish, but i really wish i knew what kind of catfish those catfish were, they were so darn cute!


----------

